# La società che deve autofinanziarsi



## The Ripper (27 Giugno 2013)

Non so quante ce ne siano tra le "big" europee (per big intendo le prime 25 del ranking) che decidono di autofinanziarsi.

Noi siamo unici anche in questo.
Ma il punto è un altro: come diamine fai ad autofinanziarti se non sai nemmeno vendere i tuoi giocatori, potare i rami secchi? Una società che si autofinanzia può farlo anche vendendo i giocatori migliori, cosa che Galliani fa puntualmente, ma è normale che prima o poi perde "lo scettro" di big e cade in un baratro.

Come si fa ad autofinanziarsi se non sai operare sul mercato?


----------



## Solo (27 Giugno 2013)

Per autofinanziarti devi cambiare la dirigenza.


----------



## Dexter (27 Giugno 2013)

galliani e l'autofinanziamento non possono coesistere. galliani è bravo quando ha un budget con tanti 0,altrimenti è meglio pantaleo corvino o delli carri.


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Giugno 2013)

Semplicemente Galliani non sa gestire le situazioni low budget.


----------



## Petrecte (27 Giugno 2013)

Per intraprendere una politica di autofinanziamento bisogna ristrutturare,partendo ovviamente dall'alto cioè dal geometra tuto fare....ma questo non accadrà mai,perciò il prossimo anno saluteremo anche Balotelli.


----------



## Hammer (27 Giugno 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Semplicemente Galliani non sa gestire le situazioni low budget.



.


----------



## Juventino30 (27 Giugno 2013)

La Juve si autofinanzia dai tempi della Triade, alla quale la Famiglia non versò mai un euro. Ha avuto delle ricapitalizzazioni solo a causa della retrocessione (soldi non "gratuiti" ma che sta restituendo alla Exor) ed ora è tornata all'autofinanziamento. Può farlo però perchè ha uno stadio di proprietà, perchè sta investendo nella cittadella della Continassa e perchè questi progetti erano in piedi già da tempi di Giraudo. La strada per il calcio italiano è quella, i tempi dei padri-padroni che buttavano soldi nelle squadre sono finiti.


----------



## jaws (27 Giugno 2013)

Nessuno può vincere senza spendere. NESSUNO


----------



## MisterBet (27 Giugno 2013)

Juventino30 ha scritto:


> La Juve si autofinanzia dai tempi della Triade, alla quale la Famiglia non versò mai un euro. Ha avuto delle ricapitalizzazioni solo a causa della retrocessione (soldi non "gratuiti" ma che sta restituendo alla Exor) ed ora è tornata all'autofinanziamento. Può farlo però perchè ha uno stadio di proprietà, perchè sta investendo nella cittadella della Continassa e perchè questi progetti erano in piedi già da tempi di Giraudo. La strada per il calcio italiano è quella, i tempi dei padri-padroni che buttavano soldi nelle squadre sono finiti.



Auto che? 112 milioni di rosso nelle ultime due stagioni...che autofinanziamento sarebbe...


----------



## iceman. (27 Giugno 2013)

Quoto. Cioe' peggio dell'Udinese


----------



## SololaMaglia (27 Giugno 2013)

MisterBet ha scritto:


> Auto che? 112 milioni di rosso nelle ultime due stagioni...che autofinanziamento sarebbe...



Ahaahahahha pure convinto di ciò che scrive.

I gobbi han speso cifre imbarazzanti negli ultimi anni.


----------



## Brain84 (27 Giugno 2013)

COn lo stadio di proprietà l'autofinanziamento sarebbe possibile, nel nostro caso invece andiamo a finire come l'Udinese.


----------



## SololaMaglia (27 Giugno 2013)

Io però vorrei capire una cosa, Galliani parla del fatto che se non vende Robinho il Milan non può comprare nessuno, il che facilmente si traduce che sul mercato la cifra stanziata è di 0€.

Ora vorrei capire una cosa: come è possibile che la società con il più alto fatturato in Italia, tra le prime 7-8 in Europa non abbia 1 centesimo da spendere sul mercato?

Mi piacerebbe che il sumaro di turno rispondesse a sta domanda, perchè non ne vengo a capo.


----------



## Juventino30 (27 Giugno 2013)

MisterBet ha scritto:


> Auto che? 112 milioni di rosso nelle ultime due stagioni...che autofinanziamento sarebbe...



Ho detto, e forse ti è sfuggito, che la Juventus nei 12 anni della Triade si è autofinanziata (unica tra le italiane). Poi ho aggiunto che, data la retrocessione, ha ricapitalizzato con soldi della proprietà che ora sta restituendo. Adesso è tornata ad autofinanziarsi. E' più chiaro così? Il Milan deve cominciare ora. La Juve, tranne la parentesi Cobolli/Blanc/Secco, lo fa dal primo giorno che arrivò Giraudo, tutto qua.

PS: il rosso è stato abbattuto. Vai a guardare i bilanci odierni (che quest'anno chiuderanno in quasi pareggio) e te ne farai una idea. Nel frattempo, è stato costruito uno stadio e si sta investendo in immobili come la cittadella. Mi pare che non si dorma e ci si dia da fare.


----------



## iceman. (27 Giugno 2013)

SololaMaglia ha scritto:


> Ahaahahahha pure convinto di ciò che scrive.
> 
> I gobbi han speso cifre imbarazzanti negli ultimi anni.



Cifre imbarazzanti che hanno portato due scudetti, facciamo anche tre , una supercoppa, facciamo anche due, una finale di coppa italia, un quarto di finale, facciamo anche due (probabile semifinale).

Noi invece ? sempre in rosso, ogni anno dobbiamo vendere il nostro miglior giocatore, a stento riusciamo a qualificarci per la Champions, sempre 0 euro per il mercato...eh si....progetto fenomenale. 
Ma tanto si sa come andra' a finire, partiremo come sempre a rilento, dopo 6-7 giornate saremo distanti tipo 8-9 punti dalla prima, pareggini e vittorie di misura con il siena di turno, inchiappettate a destra e manca in europa, poi da gennaio a marzo faremo un filotto di buone prestazioni, i tifosi contenti, poi si torna a pascolare e ricomincia un'altra estate di sofferenza...


----------



## Oronzo Cana (27 Giugno 2013)

Juventino30 ha scritto:


> Ho detto, e forse ti è sfuggito, che la Juventus nei 12 anni della Triade si è autofinanziata (unica tra le italiane). Poi ho aggiunto che, data la retrocessione, ha ricapitalizzato con soldi della proprietà che ora sta restituendo. Adesso è tornata ad autofinanziarsi. E' più chiaro così? Il Milan deve cominciare ora. La Juve, tranne la parentesi Cobolli/Blanc/Secco, lo fa dal primo giorno che arrivò Giraudo, tutto qua.
> 
> PS: il rosso è stato abbattuto. Vai a guardare i bilanci odierni (che quest'anno chiuderanno in quasi pareggio) e te ne farai una idea. Nel frattempo, è stato costruito uno stadio e si sta investendo in immobili come la cittadella. Mi pare che non si dorma e ci si dia da fare.



senza scatenare inutile flame ma l'esempio della triade che si autofinanziava non è calzante , moggi per fare matrimoni coi fichi secchi usava metodi diciamo poco ortodossi  , diverso la situazione della juve attuale con lo stadio in questo caso la juve va elogiata


----------



## MisterBet (27 Giugno 2013)

Juventino30 ha scritto:


> Ho detto, e forse ti è sfuggito, che la Juventus nei 12 anni della Triade si è autofinanziata (unica tra le italiane). Poi ho aggiunto che, data la retrocessione, ha ricapitalizzato con soldi della proprietà che ora sta restituendo. Adesso è tornata ad autofinanziarsi. E' più chiaro così? Il Milan deve cominciare ora. La Juve, tranne la parentesi Cobolli/Blanc/Secco, lo fa dal primo giorno che arrivò Giraudo, tutto qua.
> 
> PS: il rosso è stato abbattuto. Vai a guardare i bilanci odierni (che quest'anno chiuderanno in quasi pareggio) e te ne farai una idea. Nel frattempo, è stato costruito uno stadio e si sta investendo in immobili come la cittadella. Mi pare che non si dorma e ci si dia da fare.



Non ho scritto che la Juve non si stia dando da fare o che non sia un modello al quale guardare...solo che post B e post gestione Cobolli che non stava portando a niente pur spendendo (e non poco), la società ha deciso di rilanciare con ancora più forza ottenendo risultati...quello non era certo autofinanziamento....


----------



## Frikez (27 Giugno 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Quoto. Cioe' peggio dell'Udinese



Almeno loro non comprano cessi, tanto a noi mica serve un DS, c'è Simply the best


----------



## Juventino30 (27 Giugno 2013)

MisterBet ha scritto:


> Non ho scritto che la Juve non si stia dando da fare o che non sia un modello al quale guardare...solo che post B e post gestione Cobolli che non stava portando a niente pur spendendo (e non poco), la società ha deciso di rilanciare con ancora più forza ottenendo risultati...quello non era certo autofinanziamento....



Chiaro, lì si è dovuta tamponare una gestione folle fatta da incapaci (ma anche una perdita netta del 60% del fatturato, tanto costò alla Juve la retrocessione) inutile girarci attorno. In questi due ultime stagioni ad Elkann non è stato più chiesto nulla e lui, d'altra parte, non è disposto a versare nulla alla Juve. La Juve deve tornare a camminare con le sue gambe, come deve farlo tutto il calcio italiano.


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Giugno 2013)

Juventino30 ha scritto:


> La Juve si autofinanzia dai tempi della Triade, alla quale la Famiglia non versò mai un euro. Ha avuto delle ricapitalizzazioni solo a causa della retrocessione (soldi non "gratuiti" ma che sta restituendo alla Exor) ed ora è tornata all'autofinanziamento. Può farlo però perchè ha uno stadio di proprietà, perchè sta investendo nella cittadella della Continassa e perchè questi progetti erano in piedi già da tempi di Giraudo. La strada per il calcio italiano è quella, i tempi dei padri-padroni che buttavano soldi nelle squadre sono finiti.


In realtà la Juve anche quest'anno ha ricapitalizzato. Negli ultimi anni gli azionisti hanno sborsato cifre monstre. Quindi aldilà della retrocessione, la Juve non può essere certo un modello a cui aspirarsi. Poi lasciamo perdere la Triade......


----------



## Frikez (27 Giugno 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Come si fa ad autofinanziarsi se non sai operare sul mercato?



Non riesce a vendere manco i primavera, cioè abbiamo ancora i vari De Vito, Zigoni e compagnia sotto contratto.


----------



## Juventino30 (27 Giugno 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> In realtà la Juve anche quest'anno ha ricapitalizzato. Negli ultimi anni gli azionisti hanno sborsato cifre monstre. Quindi aldilà della retrocessione, la Juve non può essere certo un modello a cui aspirarsi. Poi lasciamo perdere la Triade......



La Triade la lascia perdere chi si vuol mettere i paraocchi, perchè se la Juve è l'unica squadra di peso con uno stadio di proprietà e con un investimento immobiliare quale quello della Continassa, lo deve solo a Giraudo, del quale ha portato avanti il progetto. Che la Triade non abbia mai chiesto un euro alla proprietà per 12 anni è storia, non opinione. A me non risulta, infine, che la Juve quest'anno abbia ricapitalizzato. Se hai una fonte, un documento o simili, li puoi postare qua così li vedo anche io. 

Poi sono contento che la Juve non sia un modello manageriale cui aspirare (chi lo è? Il Milan? L'Inter? La Roma?) vuol dire che il calcio italiano merita di stare indietro 10 anni rispetto a quello europeo e rispetto al modello che la Juve propone (per sè, mica per gli altri). Ciascuno fa la sua strada.


----------



## Doctore (27 Giugno 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Cifre imbarazzanti che hanno portato due scudetti, facciamo anche tre , una supercoppa, facciamo anche due, una finale di coppa italia, un quarto di finale, facciamo anche due (probabile semifinale).
> 
> Noi invece ? sempre in rosso, ogni anno dobbiamo vendere il nostro miglior giocatore, a stento riusciamo a qualificarci per la Champions, sempre 0 euro per il mercato...eh si....progetto fenomenale.
> Ma tanto si sa come andra' a finire, partiremo come sempre a rilento, dopo 6-7 giornate saremo distanti tipo 8-9 punti dalla prima, pareggini e vittorie di misura con il siena di turno, inchiappettate a destra e manca in europa, poi da gennaio a marzo faremo un filotto di buone prestazioni, i tifosi contenti, poi si torna a pascolare e ricomincia un'altra estate di sofferenza...


hai registrato il mio stato d'animo in poche righe...
Questa società è una roba allucinante.


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Giugno 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Cifre imbarazzanti che hanno portato due scudetti, facciamo anche tre , una supercoppa, facciamo anche due, una finale di coppa italia, un quarto di finale, facciamo anche due (probabile semifinale).
> 
> Noi invece ? sempre in rosso, ogni anno dobbiamo vendere il nostro miglior giocatore, a stento riusciamo a qualificarci per la Champions, sempre 0 euro per il mercato...eh si....progetto fenomenale.
> Ma tanto si sa come andra' a finire, partiremo come sempre a rilento, dopo 6-7 giornate saremo distanti tipo 8-9 punti dalla prima, pareggini e vittorie di misura con il siena di turno, inchiappettate a destra e manca in europa, poi da gennaio a marzo faremo un filotto di buone prestazioni, i tifosi contenti, poi si torna a pascolare e ricomincia un'altra estate di sofferenza...



c'è poco da fare, ormai si vivacchia. 
c'han messo settimane per decidere o no se confermare allegri, rendiamoci conto, manco avessimo qua mourinho. 

immagina che idee chiare avranno per il mercato (a parte vendere). 
l'unica verità è che del milan non gliene frega più niente a nessuno. 

galliani fa quello che gli pare perchè tanto berlusca ha cose ben più gravi a cui pensare, altrimenti una dirigenza seria l'avrebbe già cacciato, lui, quel fenomeno di acciuga, braida, e tutto quell'ammasso di incapaci e rubastipendio.


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Giugno 2013)

Juventino30 ha scritto:


> La Triade la lascia perdere chi si vuol mettere i paraocchi, perchè se la Juve è l'unica squadra di peso con uno stadio di proprietà e con un investimento immobiliare quale quello della Continassa, lo deve solo a Giraudo, del quale ha portato avanti il progetto. Che la Triade non abbia mai chiesto un euro alla proprietà per 12 anni è storia, non opinione. A me non risulta, infine, che la Juve quest'anno abbia ricapitalizzato. Se hai una fonte, un documento o simili, lo puoi postare qua così lo vedo anche io. Poi sono contento che la Juve non sia un modello cui aspirare. Significa che il calcio italiano merita di stare indietro 10 anni rispetto a quello europeo e rispetto al modello che la Juve propone (per sè, mica per gli altri). Ciascuno fa la sua strada.



La Juve non sarà mai un modello da seguire a prescindere. Vorrei aspirare a divenire un giorno quello che ora rappresenta il Bayern, quello si, ma avere anche l'arguzia e l'ingegno di una dirigenza come quella del BVB. I modelli che apprezzo sono questi, non certo quella bianconera. Ma nel modo più assoluto, poi lo juventus Stadium è uno degli stadi di proprietà che meno apprezzo, aldilà della capienza limitatissima, difficilmente porterà la Juventus a produrre un fatturato da metterla in pari con le big d'Europa (ma neanche avvicinarsi). L'unica italiana che potrebbe farlo, avendo un marchio nettamente più forte, è il Milan, ma bisognerebbe avere uno stadio di proprietà o quantomeno acquisire San Siro. Sulla ricapitalizzazione voglio controllare meglio.


----------



## The Ripper (27 Giugno 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Non riesce a vendere manco i primavera, cioè abbiamo ancora i vari De Vito, Zigoni e compagnia sotto contratto.




Magari i giovani qualche anno li aspetti pure... magari piano piano vengono fuori...il problema è che abbiamo sotto contratto delle robe allucinanti: DAMINUTA, Strasser, Palibrk, ATTILA FILKOR, Santonocito, Novinic, DINIZ.


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Giugno 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> c'è poco da fare, ormai si vivacchia.
> c'han messo settimane per decidere o no se confermare allegri, rendiamoci conto, manco avessimo qua mourinho.
> 
> immagina che idee chiare avranno per il mercato (a parte vendere).
> ...



Dobbiamo solo accettare la nuova realtà. Siamo diventati la Lazietta di turno, che tanto può azzeccare la stagione piazzandosi seconda o terza, tanto può finire settima o ottava. E' la vita.


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Giugno 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Magari i giovani qualche anno li aspetti pure... magari piano piano vengono fuori...il problema è che abbiamo sotto contratto delle robe allucinanti: *DAMINUTA*, Strasser, Palibrk, *ATTILA FILKOR*, Santonocito, Novinic, DINIZ.



Questi due,insieme a Fossati,furono presi a 7 milioni come risarcimento all'Inter per non aver rispettato i patti in un altro grande affare Gallianesco: il prestito con obbligo di riscatto di Mancini


----------



## Juventino30 (27 Giugno 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> La Juve non sarà mai un modello da seguire a prescindere. Vorrei aspirare a divenire un giorno quello che ora rappresenta il Bayern, quello si, ma avere anche l'arguzia e l'ingegno di una dirigenza come quella del BVB. I modelli che apprezzo sono questi, non certo quella bianconera. Ma nel modo più assoluto, poi lo juventus Stadium è uno degli stadi di proprietà che meno apprezzo, aldilà della capienza limitatissima, difficilmente porterà la Juventus a produrre un fatturato da metterla in pari con le big d'Europa (ma neanche avvicinarsi). L'unica italiana che potrebbe farlo, avendo un marchio nettamente più forte, è il Milan, ma bisognerebbe avere uno stadio di proprietà o quantomeno acquisire San Siro. Sulla ricapitalizzazione voglio controllare meglio.



I marchi si sposano alle vittorie. Sono brand commerciali, vivono di situazioni aleatorie. La Juve fece, nei primi anni 2000, la più grossa sponsorizzazione per una maglia di club al mondo: http://archiviostorico.corriere.it/2005/marzo/26/Juve_pieno_240_milioni_dalla_co_9_050326140.shtml perchè vinceva.

Il fatturato della Juve ora è tornato a crescere, il resto lo vedremo. Gli investimenti immobiliari porteranno sponsor e denari (questo è il compito della cittadella), ci siamo immessi su quella strada da tempo e, per quanto riguarda la Juve, sono tranquillo. Alcuni club sono irrangiungibili (il Real, il Barca, lo United, il Monaco di Germania) per tutti e per tante ragioni. Anno per anno si vedrà in che posizione saranno le squadre italiane, Juve e Milan compresi.


----------



## The Ripper (27 Giugno 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Questi due,insieme a Fossati,furono presi a 7 milioni come risarcimento all'Inter per non aver rispettato i patti in un altro grande affare Gallianesco: il prestito con obbligo di riscatto di Mancini



robe incredibili


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Giugno 2013)

Juventino30 ha scritto:


> I marchi si sposano alle vittorie. Sono brand commerciali, vivono di situazioni aleatorie. La Juve fece, nei primi anni 2000, la più grossa sponsorizzazione per una maglia di club al mondo: La Juve fa il pieno: 240 milioni dalla Tamoil perchè vinceva.
> 
> Il fatturato della Juve ora è tornato a crescere, il resto lo vedremo. Gli investimenti immobiliari porteranno sponsor e denari (questo è il compito della cittadella), ci siamo immessi su quella strada da tempo e, per quanto riguarda la Juve, sono tranquillo. Alcuni club sono irrangiungibili (il Real, il Barca, lo United, il Monaco di Germania) per tutti e per tante ragioni. Anno per anno si vedrà in che posizione saranno le squadre italiane, Juve e Milan compresi.



Ah ovvio, bisogna aspettare e valutare tra 5-6 anni come saranno messe le squadre. Ovviamente spero che voi cose estremamente negative, dal punto di vista sportivo, sia chiaro.


----------



## Juventino30 (27 Giugno 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ah ovvio, bisogna aspettare e valutare tra 5-6 anni come saranno messe le squadre. Ovviamente spero che voi cose estremamente negative, dal punto di vista sportivo, sia chiaro.



Ai milanisti che così educatamente ospitano questo impenitente juventino dico una cosa che conoscono bene, d'altra parte. Le grandi squadre vivono di cicli. Ci sono momenti storici favorevoli ed altri meno, ma è inevitabile, come in una sorta di eterno ritorno nietzschiano, che la vittoria ripassi là dove è già stata. Ho già scritto in un'altra discussione che il Milan si trova a dover affrontare, a mio parere, scelte societarie fondamentali per il futuro. Non è tanto il vivere alla "giornata" che ormai deve importare (come andrà il prossimo campionato, la prossima coppa ecc...) ma ai milanisti deve interessare primariamente l'assetto societario che il Milan vorrà darsi molto presto - è niente più che una sensazione, ma credo che l'anno prossimo avrete di che scrivere circa questo punto. Se poi il nuovo assetto sarà o meno vincente, questo lo si vedrà come sempre sfida dopo sfida.


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Giugno 2013)

Juventino30 ha scritto:


> Ai milanisti che così educatamente ospitano questo impenitente juventino dico una cosa che conoscono bene, d'altra parte. Le grandi squadre vivono di cicli. Ci sono momenti storici favorevoli ed altri meno, ma è inevitabile, come in una sorta di eterno ritorno nietzschiano, che la vittoria ripassi là dove è già stata. Ho già scritto in un'altra discussione che il Milan si trova a dover affrontare, a mio parere, scelte societarie fondamentali per il futuro. Non è tanto il vivere alla "giornata" che ormai deve importare (come andrà il prossimo campionato, la prossima coppa ecc...) ma ai milanisti deve interessare primariamente l'assetto societario che il Milan vorrà darsi molto presto - è niente più che una sensazione, ma credo che l'anno prossimo avrete di che scrivere circa questo punto. Se poi il nuovo assetto sarà o meno vincente, questo lo si vedrà come sempre sfida dopo sfida.


Prima o poi torneremo a vincere, dipende quando. Si conosce il passato ed il presente, mai il futuro. Poi inutile parlare delle prossime scelte societarie. Tipo tra 2 giorni può arrivare uno sceicco, sborsare 500 mln, ricoprire d'oro il Milan e cambiare tutte le carte in tavolo.


----------



## Albijol (27 Giugno 2013)

Che la Juve si sta autofinanziando è una balla cosmica che forse ha messo in giro Marotta così non si scoprono i milioni sperperati nel calciomercato, adesso non ho tempo ma negli ultimi tre bilanci si parla di perdite di centinaia di milioni di euro. Che poi in futuro vogliano autofinanziarsi chi lo sa, d'altrone ogni anno aumentano il costo dei biglietti a dismisura, ma per adesso L'AZIENDA JUVE STA PERDENDO UN SACCO DI SOLDI.


----------



## Frikez (27 Giugno 2013)

Ma la Juve conta di recuperare parte dei soldi con lo stadio, hanno già progettato il futuro, mica come noi che vaghiamo a vista.
Il Napoli è un'altra società solida con un bilancio in positivo e non mi pare che i loro risultati siano da buttare anzi..noi e l'Inter invece non abbiamo un progetto e abbiamo le stesse possibilità di vincere lo scudetto di Fiorentina e Roma.


----------



## The Ripper (27 Giugno 2013)

Raga, lo stadio di proprietà è fondamentale... ma non pensate che la Juve può spendere 50mln ad ogni sessione di mercato solo perché ha lo stadio di propeità eh! Semplicemente Agnellino mette abbastanza soldi e hanno un'organizzazione societaria invidiabile. Noi restaimo bloccati "sull'old style", in cui c'è una figura che si occupa di tutto e riesce bene in poche cose: Galliani.


----------



## Mithos (27 Giugno 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Raga, lo stadio di proprietà è fondamentale... ma non pensate che la Juve può spendere 50mln ad ogni sessione di mercato solo perché ha lo stadio di propeità eh! Semplicemente Agnellino mette abbastanza soldi e hanno *un'organizzazione societaria invidiabile*. Noi restaimo bloccati "sull'old style", in cui c'è una figura che si occupa di tutto e riesce bene in poche cose: Galliani.



Ma per carità perdonami, questa non si può sentire. Che Galliani e Braida ormai abbiano fatto il loro tempo lo penso già da qualche anno,ma quando mi si dice della Juve che ha un organizzazione societaria invidiabile,rido a crepapelle


----------



## Hammer (27 Giugno 2013)

Scusate ma d'accordo l'autofinanziamento, ma mi sembra che nell'ultimo triennio la Juventus abbia speso circa 200 milioni per il calciomercato. Se sono riusciti ad autofinanziarseli tutti sono dei fenomeni


----------



## The Ripper (27 Giugno 2013)

Mithos ha scritto:


> Ma per carità perdonami, questa non si può sentire. Che Galliani e Braida ormai abbiano fatto il loro tempo lo penso già da qualche anno,ma quando mi si dice della Juve che ha un organizzazione societaria invidiabile,rido a crepapelle



perchè no scusami? spiegati...


----------



## Mithos (27 Giugno 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> perchè no scusami? spiegati...



Semplicemente perchè non vedo in Marotta e Paratici due grandi dirigenti,tutto qua. Marotta in questi anni di Juve ha fatto spendere una barca di soldi, toppando un gran numero di acquisti. Non è mica il paradigma dell'efficienza eh..

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Hammer ha scritto:


> Scusate ma d'accordo l'autofinanziamento, ma mi sembra che nell'ultimo triennio la Juventus abbia speso circa 200 milioni per il calciomercato. Se sono riusciti ad autofinanziarseli tutti sono dei fenomeni



Hanno ricapitalizzato più anni..Altro che modello di autofinanziamento..Questa è una balla bella e buona.


----------



## runner (27 Giugno 2013)

ma secondo voi c' è la volontà che il Milan diventi una società del gruppo del Berlu capace di fare utili e di crescere finanziariamente?


----------



## Doctore (27 Giugno 2013)

La juve si comporta da Manchester city,real e barca pero con meno soldi e soprattutto senza avere gli stessi ricavi...Tutto dipende dal fair play finanziario

- - - Aggiornato - - -



runner ha scritto:


> ma secondo voi c' è la volontà che il Milan diventi una società del gruppo del Berlu capace di fare utili e di crescere finanziariamente?


Si se cambiano propieta' e dirigenza


----------



## The Ripper (27 Giugno 2013)

Mithos ha scritto:


> Semplicemente perchè non vedo in Marotta e Paratici due grandi dirigenti,tutto qua. Marotta in questi anni di Juve ha fatto spendere una barca di soldi, toppando un gran numero di acquisti. Non è mica il paradigma dell'efficienza eh..



ma infatti ho parlato di organizzazione societaria invidiabile, non di qualità dei dirigenti. Marotta ha cannato qualche acquisto di troppo (Krasic, Martinez, Elia), ma non ha mai speso soldi per un giocatore di cui non si dicesse un gran bene. Su Krasic eiaculava 3/4 di forum (eeeh la torta rossoneraaaaahhhh). Marotta non è mai andato in Francia a prendere un Civelli, ma in Inghilterra a prendersi un Pogba. Soprattutto è riuscito a dare al mister giocatori funzionali.
I flop di Marotta sono stati giocatori che erano sulla bocca di tutti ma che si sono rivelati dei flop. Ma come Marotta anche Galliani ha fatto errori del genere (Jose Mari, Laursen...). 
Paratici è un direttore sportivo migliore di Braida e soprattutto molto più concreto.

Alla Juve innanzitutto c'è rispetto dei ruoli, ognuno sa cosa fare e qual è il suo campo d'azione. Galliani e Braida al Milan che fanno? Chi si occupa di cosa? 
Questo intendo per organizzazione societaria.

Marotta è arrivato alla Juve nel 2010 e in 3 anni ha portato i bianconeri a conquistare 2 scudetti grazie anche ai suoi acquisti e alle sue intuizioni: Quagliarella, Barzagli, Matri (che ha segnato solo gol decisivi lo scorso anno), Vidal (fregato al bayern), Pirlo, Lichtsteiner.... ora Llorente e Tevez (fregato al Milan).
Qualche peccato di troppo se l'è concesso... ma salvo un paio di eccezioni, i giocatori che ha portato alla Juventus sono stati tutti fondamentali. Credo che il suo errore più grande sia stato Martinez...ma Giaccherini è stato un capolavoro, Caceres pure secondo me....per non parlare, ovviamente, di Pogba, Vidal...
Che ha speso molto secondo voi ai tifosi interessa? Ai tifosi dovrebbero interessare solo le vittorie, e il duo Marotta-Paratici ha riportato la Juventus al top.


----------



## Mithos (27 Giugno 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> ma infatti ho parlato di organizzazione societaria invidiabile, non di qualità dei dirigenti. Marotta ha cannato qualche acquisto di troppo (Krasic, Martinez, Elia), ma non ha mai speso soldi per un giocatore di cui non si dicesse un gran bene. Su Krasic eiaculava 3/4 di forum (eeeh la torta rossoneraaaaahhhh). Marotta non è mai andato in Francia a prendere un Civelli, ma in Inghilterra a prendersi un Pogba. Soprattutto è riuscito a dare al mister giocatori funzionali.
> I flop di Marotta sono stati giocatori che erano sulla bocca di tutti ma che si sono rivelati dei flop. Ma come Marotta anche Galliani ha fatto errori del genere (Jose Mari, Laursen...).
> Paratici è un direttore sportivo migliore di Braida e soprattutto molto più concreto.
> 
> ...



Marotta è quello che ha preso Peluso, è quello che si è fatto mettere sottoscacco da Cellino per Matri e potrei continuare per mezz'ora. Marotta ha vinto 2 scudetti, di cui uno letteralmente regalato da noi, perchè la proprietà Juve aveva e ha volontà di vincere, cosa che il nostro proprietario al di là delle consuete boutade e chiacchiere non ha più.
Su che basi dici che Paratici è un Direttore sportivo migliore di Braida che ha preso giocatori che hanno vinto in lungo e in largo e di cui penso non ci siano da far nomi è un mistero tutto tuo, scusami.
La Juve ha preso Pogba, sia per i buoni uffici di Nedved, sia perchè aveva i soldi, che non sono un abilità della marmotta confezionatrice di cioccolato, ma sono qualcosa che se hai, fai mercato, altrimenti ti arrangi.
Detto ciò, fatti una domanda su chi chiede i giocatori in casa Juve, ovvero chi detta le linee di mercato e non ci troverai quei due volponi( eufemismo) ma più probabilmente il tecnico, quello si lo invidio ai gobbi, perchè ha la garra, si dice in Sudamerica e la trasmette ai suoi giocatori oltre ad avere idee chiare in fatto di tattica e giocatori.


----------



## jaws (27 Giugno 2013)

Scopro ora che pagare Matri 18 milioni è un intuizione. Quindi di conseguenza se il Milan acquistasse Matri e lo pagasse meno di 18 milioni dovrei leggere che è stato un buon acquisto. Ma ho la strana senzazione che non sarà così


----------



## Mithos (27 Giugno 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> *Scopro ora che pagare Matri 18 milioni è un intuizione*. Quindi di conseguenza se il Milan acquistasse Matri e lo pagasse meno di 18 milioni dovrei leggere che è stato un buon acquisto. Ma ho la strana senzazione che non sarà così


 
Già, da geni del mercato.


----------



## Juventino30 (27 Giugno 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Che la Juve si sta autofinanziando è una balla cosmica che forse ha messo in giro Marotta così non si scoprono i milioni sperperati nel calciomercato, adesso non ho tempo ma negli ultimi tre bilanci si parla di perdite di centinaia di milioni di euro. Che poi in futuro vogliano autofinanziarsi chi lo sa, d'altrone ogni anno aumentano il costo dei biglietti a dismisura, ma per adesso L'AZIENDA JUVE STA PERDENDO UN SACCO DI SOLDI.



I bilanci della serie A dall'ultima inchiesta della Gazzetta: La Gazzetta dello Sport sintetizza i numeri della Serie A: 292 milioni di perdita, debiti a 1,62 miliardi | La Biblioteca del Tifoso "Bilanciato"

Ha la metà dei debiti che hanno Milan ed Inter.


----------



## SuperMilan (27 Giugno 2013)

Juventino30 ha scritto:


> I bilanci della serie A dall'ultima inchiesta della Gazzetta: La Gazzetta dello Sport sintetizza i numeri della Serie A: 292 milioni di perdita, debiti a 1,62 miliardi | La Biblioteca del Tifoso "Bilanciato"
> 
> Ha la metà dei debiti che hanno Milan ed Inter.



Ora, non mi intendo di economia, ma parlare di "debiti" mi sembra generico. Se non altro perchè possono essere, se non erro, "eliminati" con un aumento di capitale. Parlando di bilanci vedo un bel -130 mln (come quello del Milan in quelle due stagioni), non mi sembra autofinanziamento. Detto questo al tifoso dovrebbe fregare poco della questione economica, al tifoso dovrebbero interessare le vittorie.


----------



## Juventino30 (27 Giugno 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Ora, non mi intendo di economia, ma parlare di "debiti" mi sembra generico. Se non altro perchè possono essere, se non erro, "eliminati" con un aumento di capitale. Parlando di bilanci vedo un bel -130 mln (come quello del Milan in quelle due stagioni), non mi sembra autofinanziamento. Detto questo al tifoso dovrebbe fregare poco della questione economica, al tifoso dovrebbero interessare le vittorie.



Al tifoso oggi dovrebbero interessare anche i bilanci, perchè sei fai crac poi fallisci e non arrivano più neppure le vittorie o devi venderti i campioni. Circa la Juventus, l'indebitamento netto è di 48 milioni. Per l'Inter si parla di 89 milioni e per il Milan di 87 milioni. Poi che vuol dire "autofinanziarsi"? Vendere i giocatori per coprire i debiti? O allestire squadre competitive senza chiedere soldi alla proprietà? Perchè, se è quest'ultimo il caso, non mi sembra ancora quello del Milan. 

Per arrivare ad autofinanziarsi serve aumentare gli introiti. Dunque servono stadi di proprietà, servono investimenti immobiliari, servono i diritti tv ed i soldi della champions, oltre al merchandisig, sponsorizzazioni ecc...Non lo si fa dall'oggi al domani, bisogna strutturarsi per quell'obiettivo.


----------



## The Ripper (27 Giugno 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Scopro ora che pagare Matri 18 milioni è un intuizione. Quindi di conseguenza se il Milan acquistasse Matri e lo pagasse meno di 18 milioni dovrei leggere che è stato un buon acquisto. Ma ho la strana senzazione che non sarà così


Innanzitutto Matri è arrivato alla Juve in prestito con diritto di riscatto. Alla Juve serviva a tutti i costi una punta già pronta e in giro c'era poco. Matri in mezza stagione ha segnato 9 gol, senza rigori mi pare. Solo un folle non l'avrebbe riscattato. Prezzo alto? Può darsi, ma alla Juve serviva.
Se Matri viene acquistato dal Milan e segna gol decisivi, ci interessa se è stato pagato 8mln, 18mln o 45mln?
Al tifoso del Milan interessa che *Matri non venga pagato 18mln perché sa che poi non ci sono soldi per altri giocatori.*
Ma la Juve si può permettere di fare la sborona e prendere Matri a 18 e poi comprare anche Vidal a 10 e Pogba a 0 senza problemi e vincere 2 scudetti.

Il "tifoso ragioniere" del Milan, nato dalla copula di Galliani con Football Manager, si interessa dei soldi spesi e non di quello che il giocatore dà alla squadra. Il tifoso ragioniere del Milan ritiene Tevez alla Juve un acquisto oneroso, El Shaarawy da vendere perchè "eeeeh ma 40 milioni"...

Se il Milan spendesse 18mln per Matri? se poi ne spende 60 per fabregas, 65 per cavani, 30 per verratti.... che problema c'è? sono soldi loro, mica miei!!
Io pretendo che la squadra venga rinforzata. Non mi interessa a che prezzo. Non credo che i tifosi del Monaco sia scontenti di aver pagato Moutinho e Rodriguez così tanto!!

Ritengo eccessivi 18mln per Matri solo perché so che non avremmo soldi per altri acquisti. ma se ci fossero, che ben venga anche Matri a 18mln! basta che mi portate giocatori bravi e funzionali! Spendete quanto volete!!!
Non esiste società al mondo che spenderebbe soldi sapendo così di fallire. Non c'è società al mondo che si autodistruggerebbe VOLONTARIAMENTE. 
Se Marotta spende molto significa che ha ampia disponibilità. Detto ciò, è libero di spendere i soldi come meglio crede.



> Al tifoso oggi dovrebbero interessare anche i bilanci, perchè sei fai crac poi fallisci e non arrivano più neppure le vittorie o devi venderti i campioni.


Al tifoso possono interessare le conseguenze delle azioni dei dirigenti... se la società fallisce ti ritrovi in Eccellenza. Ovvio che sia così. Ma se una squadra non ha problemi di bilancio a te interessa se compra un giocatore, comunque funzionale, pagandolo troppo? A me onestamente no.
Col senno di poi, avessimo pagato Kakà 20mln non mi sarei per nulla arrabbiato, ad esempio.

Ma il tifoso con l'aspetto economico ha poco da spartire perché è forse l'unico aspetto su cui non può intervenire e su cui non ha voce in capitolo. Non vuoi un acquisto: protesti, manifesti. Ma non puoi manifestare perché hanno comprato un giocatore pagandolo troppo.


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Giugno 2013)

Juventino30 ha scritto:


> I bilanci della serie A dall'ultima inchiesta della Gazzetta: La Gazzetta dello Sport sintetizza i numeri della Serie A: 292 milioni di perdita, debiti a 1,62 miliardi | La Biblioteca del Tifoso "Bilanciato"
> 
> Ha la metà dei debiti che hanno Milan ed Inter.



Questa è vecchia, nel 2013 la perdita del Milan è pari a 6.8 mln, quella juventina superiore.


----------



## Juventino30 (27 Giugno 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Questa è vecchia, nel 2013 la perdita del Milan è pari a 6.8 mln, quella juventina superiore.



E' l'ultima inchiesta sui bilanci fatta dalla Gazzetta, del 29 marzo 2013. Se si hanno dati più aggiornati si possono postare. Se in tre mesi il Milan ha abbattuto i debiti di circa 80 milioni di euro, tanto di cappello.


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Giugno 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Innanzitutto Matri è arrivato alla Juve in prestito con diritto di riscatto. Alla Juve serviva a tutti i costi una punta già pronta e in giro c'era poco. Matri in mezza stagione ha segnato 9 gol, senza rigori mi pare. Solo un folle non l'avrebbe riscattato. Prezzo alto? Può darsi, ma alla Juve serviva.
> Se Matri viene acquistato dal Milan e segna gol decisivi, ci interessa se è stato pagato 8mln, 18mln o 45mln?
> Al tifoso del Milan interessa che *Matri non venga pagato 18mln perché sa che poi non ci sono soldi per altri giocatori.*
> Ma la Juve si può permettere di fare la sborona e prendere Matri a 18 e poi comprare anche Vidal a 10 e Pogba a 0 senza problemi e vincere 2 scudetti.
> ...



Purtroppo le società devono gestirsi finanziarmente, non possono ragionare da semplici tifosi (esclusi i casi di sceicchi e petrolieri). Poi ti viene meno l'aiuto del maggior azionista allora devi fare i conti dell'oste. Purtroppo noi veniamo da pessime gestioni societarie passate e pagheremo le conseguenza di ciò ancora per qualche anno e comportarsi da "non m'interessa a che prezzo, voglio i campioni", non mi sembra tanto logico, per dire un eufemismo.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Juventino30 ha scritto:


> E' l'ultima inchiesta sui bilanci fatta dalla Gazzetta, del 29 marzo 2013. Se si hanno dati più aggiornati si possono postare. Se in tre mesi il Milan ha abbattuto i debiti di circa 80 milioni di euro, tanto di cappello.



Ha pubblicato il bilancio, vai sul sito, lo trovi. La perdita è dovuta all'IRAP, ed è pari a 6.8 mln circa. Peraltro è un'inchiesta sulla serie 2011-12 A(è presente anche il lecce e il Novara).


----------



## Mithos (27 Giugno 2013)

Juventino30 ha scritto:


> E' l'ultima inchiesta sui bilanci fatta dalla Gazzetta, del 29 marzo 2013. Se si hanno dati più aggiornati si possono postare. Se in tre mesi il Milan ha abbattuto i debiti di circa 80 milioni di euro, tanto di cappello.



Uno juventino che ha fede nei bilanci pubblicati dalla Gazzetta?


----------



## SuperMilan (27 Giugno 2013)

Juventino30 ha scritto:


> Al tifoso oggi dovrebbero interessare anche i bilanci, perchè sei fai crac poi fallisci e non arrivano più neppure le vittorie o devi venderti i campioni. Circa la Juventus, l'indebitamento netto è di 48 milioni. Per l'Inter si parla di 89 milioni e per il Milan di 87 milioni. Poi che vuol dire "autofinanziarsi"? Vendere i giocatori per coprire i debiti? O allestire squadre competitive senza chiedere soldi alla proprietà? Perchè, se è quest'ultimo il caso, non mi sembra ancora quello del Milan.
> 
> Per arrivare ad autofinanziarsi serve aumentare gli introiti. Dunque servono stadi di proprietà, servono investimenti immobiliari, servono i diritti tv ed i soldi della champions, oltre al merchandisig, sponsorizzazioni ecc...Non lo si fa dall'oggi al domani, bisogna strutturarsi per quell'obiettivo.



Autofinanziarsi credo sia una parola che si definisce da sola: Ricavi=Spese, e la Juve in questo non ce l'ha. Non ancora. Poi appunto avere pochi "debiti" può anche significare una ricapitalizzazione, quindi non autofinanziamento, che è ben diverso. In più i bilanci che stai guardando, almeno per quanto riguarda il Milan, sono vecchi. Quest'anno il Milan ha chiuso con -6,8 mln ad esempio. Poi fra l'autofinanziamento e il crac c'è un abisso, è quello che intendo quando dico che al tifoso dei bilanci eccetera dovrebbe importare relativamente.


----------



## The Ripper (27 Giugno 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo le società devono gestirsi finanziarmente, non possono ragionare da semplici tifosi (esclusi i casi di sceicchi e petrolieri). Poi ti viene meno l'aiuto del maggior azionista allora devi fare i conti dell'oste. Purtroppo noi veniamo da pessime gestioni societarie passate e pagheremo le conseguenza di ciò ancora per qualche anno e comportarsi da "non m'interessa a che prezzo, voglio i campioni", non mi sembra tanto logico, per dire un eufemismo.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



si, ma il tifoso ha a cuore 2 cose:
A) il destino della squadra (non vuole che retroceda/fallisca, vuole che vinca ecc...ecc..)
B) giocatori bravi e/o di cui affezionarsi.

Questo è il tifo. 
L'aspetto economico non c'entra, se non come fattore di A) e di B). Gli interessa che la dirigenza spenda soldi per migliorare la squadra e gli interessa, al contempo, che non fallisca a causa di una gestione economica pessima.
Tutto qui.

A noi milanisti, che siamo un po' pionieri anche in questo, ci interessa l'aspetto economico perché sappiamo che il budget è minimo.

Ma se arrivasse Berlusconi e dicesse:"Non c'è problema, abbiamo 100mln da spendere", ti interesserebbe se tutti quei soldi venissero utilizzati o meno? Ti interesserebbe qualcosa se alla fine ne esci notevolmente rinforzato anche se hai speso 4/5mln in più per ogni giocatore acquistato? A me interessa solo che la squadra esca rinforzata da una sessione di mercato. Stop.
I conti sono sicuro che tutte le società, soprattutto dopo il 2006 e il 2008, se li sappiano fare. O almeno i club che bazzicano nelle coppe europee ogni anno.


----------



## SuperMilan (27 Giugno 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> si, ma il tifoso ha a cuore 2 cose:
> A) il destino della squadra (non vuole che retroceda/fallisca, vuole che vinca ecc...ecc..)
> B) giocatori bravi e/o di cui affezionarsi.
> 
> ...



Esatto.


----------



## Juventino30 (27 Giugno 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ha pubblicato il bilancio, vai sul sito, lo trovi. La perdita è dovuta all'IRAP, ed è pari a 6.8 mln circa. Peraltro è un'inchiesta sulla serie 2011-12 A(è presente anche il lecce e il Novara).



Ho trovato questo, sempre dal sito che si occupa di bilanci e finanza delle squadre:

Credo sia quello a cui ti riferisci tu, c'è anche il comunicato della società.


----------



## Juventino30 (27 Giugno 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Autofinanziarsi credo sia una parola che si definisce da sola: Ricavi=Spese, e la Juve in questo non ce l'ha. Non ancora. Poi appunto avere pochi "debiti" può anche significare una ricapitalizzazione, quindi non autofinanziamento, che è ben diverso. In più i bilanci che stai guardando, almeno per quanto riguarda il Milan, sono vecchi. Quest'anno il Milan ha chiuso con -6,8 mln ad esempio. Poi fra l'autofinanziamento e il crac c'è un abisso, è quello che intendo quando dico che al tifoso dei bilanci eccetera dovrebbe importare relativamente.



Il punto focale, parlando di grandi squadre, è coniugare un bilancio sostenibile (che non vuol dire necessariamente in "attivo" od in "pareggio". Si possono fare debiti "sani", nel senso che ricavi e patrimonio li coprono e servono per intervenire nelle spese) con i risultati sportivi. Spendere quanto si guadagna è un discorso che, detto così, può star bene all'Udinese. Chi deve allestire squadre nate per vincere deve fare un passo in più: mantenere il livello qualitativo della rosa senza far soffrire eccessivamente i bilanci. Il Milan, se vende Ibra e Silva, è chiaro che ne trova un giovamento a livello finanziario, ma è questo che intendiamo per "autofinanziamento"? O non è piuttosto fare in modo di avere un bilancio che ti permetta di tenerti Ibra e Silva e un equilibrio finanziario sano o quasi? Perchè se "autofinanziamento" vuol dire riduzione della competitività, allora non so se sono tutti d'accordo sulla definizione del termine.

Autofinanziamento per una grande squadra vuol dire allestire team vincenti o competitivi senza chiedere soldi alla proprietà, ma utilizzando ciò che la società produce da sè. Questa è la linea da raggiungere.


----------



## SuperMilan (27 Giugno 2013)

Juventino30 ha scritto:


> Il punto focale, parlando di grandi squadre, è coniugare un bilancio sostenibile (che non vuol dire necessariamente in "attivo" od in "pareggio". Si possono fare debiti "sani", nel senso che ricavi e patrimonio li coprono e servono per intervenire nelle spese) con i risultati sportivi. Spendere quanto si guadagna è un discorso che, detto così, può star bene all'Udinese. Chi deve allestire squadre nate per vincere deve fare un passo in più: mantenere il livello qualitativo della rosa senza far soffrire eccessivamente i bilanci. Il Milan, se vende Ibra e Silva, è chiaro che ne trova un giovamento a livello finanziario, ma è questo che intendiamo per "autofinanziamento"? O non è piuttosto fare in modo di avere un bilancio che ti permetta di tenerti Ibra e Silva e un equilibrio finanziario sano o quasi? Perchè se "autofinanziamento" vuol dire riduzione della competitività, allora non so se sono tutti d'accordo sulla definizione del termine.
> 
> Autofinanziamento per una grande squadra vuol dire allestire team vincenti o competitivi senza chiedere soldi alla proprietà, ma utilizzando ciò che la società produce da sè. Questa è la linea da raggiungere.



Certamente. Su questo siamo d'accordo. Ad esempio credo, anche se non ne sono certo, che in Germania ci sia l'obbligo di pareggio di bilancio eppure le tedesche sono le squadre "del momento". E, almeno per il Bayern Monaco, hanno costruito belle squadre.
Comunque sia, a meno a quanto detto da Galliani, il Milan ha un bilancio "sano" strutturale, non solamente per le cessioni di Ibrahimovic e Thiago Silva.


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Giugno 2013)

Juventino30 ha scritto:


> Il punto focale, parlando di grandi squadre, è coniugare un bilancio sostenibile (che non vuol dire necessariamente in "attivo" od in "pareggio". Si possono fare debiti "sani", nel senso che ricavi e patrimonio li coprono e servono per intervenire nelle spese) con i risultati sportivi. Spendere quanto si guadagna è un discorso che, detto così, può star bene all'Udinese. Chi deve allestire squadre nate per vincere deve fare un passo in più: mantenere il livello qualitativo della rosa senza far soffrire eccessivamente i bilanci. Il Milan, se vende Ibra e Silva, è chiaro che ne trova un giovamento a livello finanziario, ma è questo che intendiamo per "autofinanziamento"? O non è piuttosto fare in modo di avere un bilancio che ti permetta di tenerti Ibra e Silva e un equilibrio finanziario sano o quasi? Perchè se "autofinanziamento" vuol dire riduzione della competitività, allora non so se sono tutti d'accordo sulla definizione del termine.
> 
> Autofinanziamento per una grande squadra vuol dire allestire team vincenti o competitivi senza chiedere soldi alla proprietà, ma utilizzando ciò che la società produce da sè. Questa è la linea da raggiungere.



In qualche modo devi partire. Non puoi azzerare in qualche anno il bilancio se non eliminasse le maggiori spese (emolumenti dei calciatori). Sportivamente non è un qualcosa di positivo, ci mancherebbe, ma finanziarmente, avendo fatto degli errori nel recente passato, è doveroso. Comunque non è detto che il Milan non possa coniugare negli anni a venire (ora è difficile) vittorie e bilancio sano. Nel calcio nulla è definitivo o scontato.


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Giugno 2013)

Comunque per fare un po' chiarezza do alcuni dati ( [MENTION=382]Juventino30[/MENTION] ):
*
Il bilancio rossonero del 2012 ha prodotto un fatturato record di circa 329 mln. Al netto delle plusvalenze(pari a circa 53.4 mln, dovute alle cessione dei 2 TOP,Ibra e Thiago), è pari a 276 mln.*

Se qualcuno volesse fare una lettura più attenta e dettagliata sul bilancio consolidato il 31 dicembre 2012, gli posso mandare, tramite mp, il link dell'articolo di Belinazzo, del Sole24ore.


----------



## SuperMilan (28 Giugno 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Comunque per fare un po' chiarezza do alcuni dati:
> *
> Il bilancio rossonero del 2012 ha prodotto un fatturato record di circa 329 mln. Al netto delle plusvalenze(pari a circa 53.4 mln, dovute alle cessione dei 2 TOP,Ibra e Thiago), è pari a 276 mln.*
> 
> Se qualcuno volesse fare una lettura più attenta e dettagliata sul bilancio consolidato il 31 dicembre 2012, gli posso mandare, tramite mp, il link dell'articolo di Belinazzo, del Sole24ore.



A me interesserebbe


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Giugno 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> A me interesserebbe



Inviato


----------



## Sheldon92 (28 Giugno 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Comunque per fare un po' chiarezza do alcuni dati ( [MENTION=382]Juventino30[/MENTION] ):
> *
> Il bilancio rossonero del 2012 ha prodotto un fatturato record di circa 329 mln. Al netto delle plusvalenze(pari a circa 53.4 mln, dovute alle cessione dei 2 TOP,Ibra e Thiago), è pari a 276 mln.*
> 
> Se qualcuno volesse fare una lettura più attenta e dettagliata sul bilancio consolidato il 31 dicembre 2012, gli posso mandare, tramite mp, il link dell'articolo di Belinazzo, del Sole24ore.



interessa anche a me


----------



## SuperMilan (28 Giugno 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Inviato



Ricevuto, grazie mille!


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Giugno 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Inviato



Anche a me grazie.


----------



## Hammer (28 Giugno 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Comunque per fare un po' chiarezza do alcuni dati ( [MENTION=382]Juventino30[/MENTION] ):
> *
> Il bilancio rossonero del 2012 ha prodotto un fatturato record di circa 329 mln. Al netto delle plusvalenze(pari a circa 53.4 mln, dovute alle cessione dei 2 TOP,Ibra e Thiago), è pari a 276 mln.*
> 
> Se qualcuno volesse fare una lettura più attenta e dettagliata sul bilancio consolidato il 31 dicembre 2012, gli posso mandare, tramite mp, il link dell'articolo di Belinazzo, del Sole24ore.



A me interessa!


----------



## runner (28 Giugno 2013)

comunque anche sta storia che il club di calcio si debbano autofinanziarsi e diventare delle società modello mi fa davvero ridere.....

da sempre tutti le squadre sono in mano ad imprenditori "sboroni" che si vogliono fare vedere in TV e farsi pubblicità come se fossero i padroni del mondo per tenere testa al "popolo bue" che si mette a disposizione delle loro strane teorie.....

io da Milanista ho sempre amato la Maglia e tifato i miei colori dicendo quel che penso e se lo facessero tutti (sbagliando o no, nessuno è infallibile) avremmo delle società con tanti giovani e tante bandiere

scusate off topic ma se Ambro per esempio andrà alla fiore per me sarà davvero una delusione (o meglio una delle tante) di questo "calcio moderno" (che di moderno ha proprio poco)


----------



## Jino (28 Giugno 2013)

Se c'è una regola nel calcio è che per vincere devi spendere, chi non spende non vince, punto. 

Il Milan di questo passo tra qualche anno si dimetterà da grande del calcio europeo, solo in Italia vista la mediocrità resteremo grandi.


----------



## runner (28 Giugno 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Se c'è una regola nel calcio è che per vincere devi spendere, chi non spende non vince, punto.
> 
> Il Milan di questo passo tra qualche anno si dimetterà da grande del calcio europeo, solo in Italia vista la mediocrità resteremo grandi.



si hai ragione però bisogna ammettere che al Milan girano davvero tanti soldi e forse dovremmo iniziare a spenderli meglio....
contratti altissimi per giocatori modesti e prolungamenti senza senso, poi la questione stadio e quella degli osservatori che non ci danno quei nomi che ci possano permettere più di tanto di fare qualche colpaccio


----------



## iceman. (28 Giugno 2013)

Non fosse stato per la Champions del 2007(arrivata per casualità) , a quest'ora staremmo parlando di altro, praticamente del nulla.
E' solamente quella che (ci ha fatto) ci fara' restare a galla per qualche altro anno


----------

